# I've completed my synthesizer arrangement of The Planets



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

After having worked on this for almost a year, I've finally completed my synthesizer arrangement of The Planets. For the time being, I'm offering free download (360kbps MP3) from here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/mike-leghorn%2Fsets
. As daft as it sounds, I'm hoping to get a record label to take this on.

I know this kind of music isn't for everyone, and some would question whether it should be considered "classical" music -- but I thought I'd post it here anyway. To me it's classical. My personal aesthetic is rooted in classical music, and I have approached this project from that point of view.

As far as the debate on the legitimacy of arranging goes, I think Liszt and Busoni have put that debate to bed long ago.

There -- I've stated my case! I'm sorry if I've offended anyone's purist sensibilities with this synthesizer arrangement.


----------

